# Croatian: words, different both from Serbian and Slovene



## pastet89

Hi.
Let's put in this thread unique Croatian words, which differ _completely _from both Serbian and Slovene. By completely I mean, they even not to have similar root. For example, ravnalo/ravnilo, tisuć/tisoč, štednjak/štedilnik will not qualify.

CR/SR/SL/EN

All name of the months by default: *Siječan*, *Veljača*, *Ožujak*, *Travanj*, *Svibanj*, *Lipanj*, *Srpanj*, *Kolovoz*, *Rujan*, *Listopad*, *Studeni*, *Prosinac*.

*Kukac*/Insekt/Žuželka/Insect

*Obitelj*/Porodica/Družina/Family

*Umirovljenik*/Penzioner/Upokojenec/Pensioner

*Tvrtka*/Firma/Firma/Company

*Metvica*/Nana/Meta/Mint

*Mrkva*/Šargarepa/Korenje/Carrot

*Ocat*/Sirće/Kis/Vinegar

*Rublje*/Veš/Perilo/Laundry

*Tvornica*/Fabrika/Tovarna/Factory


----------



## pastet89

*Zrakoplov*/Avion/Letalo/Airplane

*Zračna luka*/Aerodrom/Letališče/Airport

*Posvemašno*/Apsolutno/Absolutno/Absolutely

*Traperice*/Farmerice/Kavbojke/Jeans


----------



## Милан

I would like to point out something. Even though we would normally use  avion, zrakoplov is also a Serbian word, it is found in Serbian  Dicitionary [2011]. We have also zrakoplovac, zrakoplovstvo,  zrakoplovni. The same goes for traperice, zračna luka, rublje, mrkva,  tvornica, tvrtka, kukac, umirovljenik, metvica, ocat. I haven't found  posvemašno and obitelj in the dictionary.

I use rublje and mrkva in everyday situations.


----------



## pastet89

Милан said:


> I would like to point out something. Even though we would normally use  avion, zrakoplov is also a Serbian word, it is found in Serbian  Dicitionary [2011]. We have also zrakoplovac, zrakoplovstvo,  zrakoplovni. The same goes for traperice, zračna luka, rublje, mrkva,  tvornica, tvrtka, kukac, umirovljenik, metvica, ocat. I haven't found  posvemašno and obitelj in the dictionary.
> 
> I use rublje and mrkva in everyday situations.



You are absolutely amazing me. I have lived for more than 4 months in Belgrade, visited numerous time lots of towns in East Serbia, also traveled to the Novi Sad, Kikinda, Užice (Practically been everywhere but in Central Serbia) and never heard any of those, neither meet them on any newspapers/TV shows/movies, etc... after my 6 years total contact with Serbian. Which part of Serbia do you live in and are you sure the dictionary you mention is not a new issue of Serbo-Croatian one? 

Thank for your input anyway and I would be happy if some Serbs comment on this, as it is really surprising to me.


----------



## Милан

I didn't say that those words are used in Serbia [I use rublje and mrkva  because that's how my parents speak, we are from Croatia and ''came''  [expelled] to Serbia as refugees during the war], I said that they are  in the official Serbian Dictionary. Serbian language is  official in Bosnia, Montengero and minority language in Croatia. So,  Serbs from Banjaluka [my cousin] would not say pantalone but hlače, and  therefore hlače is also a Serbian word. Of course you can find it in the  dictionary. Normally I would say lače [since we tend to omit H] but if  I'm going to buy them in Novi Sad I'll just switch it to pantalone.

The  last Serbo-Croatian dictionary was published 1990 and it's called  Rečnik srpskohrvatskoga književnog jezika. S-C was official language in  Serbia until 2006 [the country's new constitution]  and now is called Serbian. The first Serbian language dictionary after  2006 was published in 2007 and then came the 2nd in 2011 [I have this  one]. I believe the latest was published in 2013. Here are some  screenshots from the 2nd.


----------



## Милан

View attachment 14934
View attachment 14935
View attachment 14936


----------



## pastet89

Thanks for clarifications. My understanding is these are either archaic words (or left from the SR/HR period, when a mixture occured in both countries, such as "цура" being used massively in Serbia and "шта" in Croatia) or words which are used in other Serbian lang regions, but not Serbia. 
I got confirmations for _mrkva_ and _rublje_ from another native speaker.
What about _dockan_/_docnije?_ I met them in Andrić's books in Serbian, are they considered archaic or Croatian? I never heard them in nowadays speech and once after I used them in front of a Serbian I was told they were Croatian words.


----------



## Милан

Dockan and docnije are part of Serbian vocabulary, but I would say they  are rather poetic. We would just say kasnije or posle. When some words  are archaic in the dictionary there is abbreviation arh. [арх].
For example the word tisuća in Serbian is considered archaic and has this abbrevation arh.
View attachment 14938
View attachment 14939

You  can't really rely on Serbian ordinary people to tell you if some word  is part of Serbian. There will be always people who'll say 'This sounds  Croatian or this is not a Serbian word'. They just forget that Serbian  is spoken in other parts of ex YU, not just in Serbia. Sometimes they  even forget that we have two standards ekavian and ijekavian. I had a  friend who tried to explain the difference between Serbian and  Croatian to a guy from Italy. He said mleko is Serbian and mlijeko is  Croatian forgeting that almost 2 million Serbs use ijekavian standard.  Not to mention that ordinary Serbian-speaking people have difficulties  with Serbian, stress and grammar included.


----------



## pastet89

Thanks for your input. 

On the topic:

*službeni*/zvaničan/uraden/official

*doslovan*/bukalan/dobeseden/literal

*sveučilište*/univerzitet/univerza/university


----------



## jadeite_85

*Ocet *and *tvrtka *are used in Slovene too. Ok maybe they are considered croatism nowadays, but I don't agree with this pattern, which wants people not to use even *bivši*, *otvoritev *and *prilika*.

*Mrkva *or *mrkev *are also part of the Slovene vocabulary, although I never use them and I don't think I've ever heard a Slovenian to use them.


----------



## Милан

pastet89 said:


> Thanks for your input.
> 
> On the topic:
> 
> *službeni*/zvaničan/uraden/official
> 
> *doslovan*/buk*V*alan/dobeseden/literal
> 
> *sveučilište*/univerzitet/univerza/university



Again službeni, doslovan are Serbian words too and [this time] they are actually used in Serbia [regularly] e.g. službeni jezik, Službeni glasnik Republike Srbije http://www.slglasnik.com/#, http://www.blic.rs/Vesti/Svet/51083...bili-glave-u-pesak-i-za-to-imaju-dobar-razlog
 Sveučilište you can find in the dictionary but it isn't used in Serbia or Republika Srpska.


----------



## prst

*HR/SR/SI*
*
sigurnost/bezb(j)ednost/varnost
vrhnje/pavlaka/smetana
*
Serbian still has "sigurnost" but I'm somewhat confused when I see it in Serbian,



> IBS - Institut za bezbednost i sigurnost na radu



From the above context it would imply that it doesn't mean the same thing as bezbednost.

There is no _bezbjednost _in Croatian, although there is _obezbjediti_ which is uncommon and usually seen as regional/Serbian.

As for the previously mentioned words, _kukac/insekt_ are interchangeable in Croatian. _Umirovljenik/penzioner, rublje/veš_ and _tvrtka/firma_ are only a difference in register. _Umirovljenik/rublje/tvrtka_ are standard terms in Croatian, _penzioner/veš/firma_ are colloquial terms in Croatian (but also de-facto standard in Serbian).


----------



## Милан

prst said:


> *HR/SR/SI*
> *
> sigurnost/bezb(j)ednost/varnost
> vrhnje/pavlaka/smetana
> *
> Serbian still has "sigurnost" but I'm somewhat confused when I see it in Serbian,
> From the above context it would imply that it doesn't mean the same thing as bezbednost.



Sigurnost in Serbian has several meanings, bezbednost just one. From Serbian dictionary


> bezb(j)ednost-stanje onoga koji je bezbedan, onoga što je bezbedno, *sigurnost*





> sigurnost-1. stanje onoga što je sigurno, 2. *bezbednost*, obezbeđenje, 3. uverenost, pouzdanje, 4. odlučnost, čvrstina, 5. jasnost, određenost, doslednost


----------



## jadeite_85

brzoglas (_archaic_) - telefon - telefon - telephone
kat - sprat - nadstropje - floor
kazalište - pozorište - gledališče - theater
puce - dugme - gumb - button
rajčica - paradajz - paradižnik - tomato

We should write IMO also the words that are commonly used in Croatian, but are considered croatisms in Slovene and archasims in Serbian. So it is ok to mention mrkva, tvrtka, rajčica etc. because they are just theoretically/rarely in use in Slovene and Serbian.

If a word is in a dictionary it doesn't always mean that this word is in use nowadays.


----------



## prst

_Puce _is rather uncommon in Croatian, _gumb _is the usual and preferred word, but _dugme _can be found as well.


----------



## pastet89

hr /sr / slo
ručnik-peškir-brisača
sigurnost-bezbednost-varnost
štakor-pacov-podgana
uvjet-uslov-pogoj
inozemni-inostrani-tuji
mahune-boranija-stročji fižol


----------



## M_L_P

Slovene has old names for months that don't differ much from the Croatian:
CRO: Siječan, Veljača, Ožujak, Travanj, Svibanj, Lipanj, Srpanj, Kolovoz, Rujan, Listopad, Studeni, Prosinac.
*SLO: Prosinec (January), Svečan (February), Sušec (March), Mali traven (April), Veliki traven (May), Rožnik (June), Mali srpan (July), Veliki srpan (August), Kimavec (September), Vinotok (October), Listopad (November), Gruden (December)
*
*Zračna luka, zrakoplov *are gramatically correct in Slovene, though slightly archaic. Same goes for *vseučilišče *_(cro sveučilište_), *inozemstvo *is sometimes still used.


----------



## Милан

Serbian old names for months:
Koložeg - January
Sečko - February
Derikoža - March
Lažitrava - April
Cvetanj - May
Trešnjar - June
Žetvar - July
Gumnik - August
Grozdober - September
Šumopad - October
Studen - November
Koledar - December


----------



## pastet89

*Povijest* / Istorija / Zgodovina / History


----------



## jadeite_85

pastet89 said:


> *Zemljopis* / Geografija / Geografija / Gepgraphy



In Slovene it's *zemljepis*


----------



## pastet89

jadeite_85 said:


> In Slovene it's *zemljepis*



10x. Removed.


----------



## GrayRogue

pastet89 said:


> CR/SR/SL/EN
> 
> *Tvrtka*/Firma/Firma/Company



*Firma* (company) in Slovenian is a colloquial word. The standard and quite commonly used word is *podjetje*. Unless it's meant as a name of the company, then it is indeed *firma podjetja *(name of the company). Other than that, it is a really interesting thread.


----------



## prst

There's also HR _poduzeće _and SR _preduzeće _both of which refers to a company or business (all three seem like calques of the German _Unternehmen_).

HR/SR/SI/EN

liječnik/l(j)ekar/zdravnik/doctor

(ljekar exists in HR but doesn't refer to doctors, it means _naturopath_)


----------



## pastet89

*Njezin*/njen/njen/her


----------



## pastet89

*Glasovir* / Klavir / Klavir / Piano


----------



## pastet89

*Stanica* / Ćelija / Celica / Cell


----------



## thegreathoo

pastet89 said:


> *Stanica*



*Samica (Prison cell)*


----------



## Милан

thegreathoo said:


> *Samica (Prison cell)*



He meant stanica-Croatian word for cell


----------



## pastet89

Yes, I meant biological cell.


----------



## pastet89

*Grabežljivac* / Predator / Plenilec / Predator


----------



## pastet89

*Zaporka*/Lozinka/Geslo/Password


----------



## thegreathoo

pastet89 said:


> *Grabežljivac* / Predator / Plenilec / Predator



Grabljivica (for birds)
Krvolocan (cna) (for other animals)


----------



## thegreathoo

pastet89 said:


> *Zaporka*/Lozinka/Geslo/Password



Lozinka as well.


----------



## pastet89

thegreathoo said:


> Lozinka as well.


Yes, but Zaporka is used just in Croatian AFAIK.


----------



## pastet89

*Kat*/Sprat/Nadstropje (Etaža) / Floor (level in building)


----------



## pastet89

thegreathoo said:


> Grabljivica (for birds)
> Krvolocan (cna) (for other animals)



I understand well what you mean for birds, as we in Bulgarian also use_ грабливи птици_, however, I can not agree that this is the same meaning as "predator" as a general category of animals.


----------



## pastet89

*Kužim*/kapiram/štekam/ all these are slang words for "understand", razum(ij)eti exists in all 3 languages as an official word.

*Dojam*/utisak/vtis/impression - highly appreciated confirmation for this one by native croats.
_
Note: I remind that in case of synonyms, if one of them is used only in HR, the words still qualifies for this thread._


----------



## Милан

pastet89 said:


> I understand well what you mean for birds, as we in Bulgarian also use_ грабливи птици_, however, I can not agree that this is the same meaning as "predator" as a general category of animals.


A fish can also be grabljivica in Serbian.


----------



## Късметлийски

pastet89 said:


> *Kužim*/kapiram/štekam/ all these are slang words for "understand", razum(ij)eti exists in all 3 languages as an official word.*Dojam*/utisak/vtis/impression - highly appreciated confirmation for this one by native croats._Note: I remind that in case of synonyms, if one of them is used only in HR, the words still qualifies for this thread._


Razumjeti е правилно на ийекавица.


----------



## pastet89

Късметлийски said:


> Razumjeti е правилно на ийекавица.


This is clear, as it is clear that we do not count in this category words with a same root, so razumeti/razumjeti is not a point of discussion here, it is all about the slang words, given in the first example.


----------



## Късметлийски

Исках само да Ви обърна внимание на правописната грешка - във всички стандартни варианти, които използват  ийекавица, ятовият рефлекс е кратък.


----------



## pastet89

A, hvala, sad sam skužio. Žao mi je, ali ovaj forum ne dozvoljava promjenu postova nakon određenog vremena, što je već prošlo.


----------



## pastet89

*Biti nazočan* /biti prisutan/ udeleževati se/ to attend


----------



## pastet89

*Sustav*/Sistem/Sistem/System


----------



## pastet89

*Ugodan*/Prijatan/Prijeten/Pleasant
*Iznimka*/Izuzetak/Izjema/Exception


----------



## Gavril

pastet89 said:


> *Sustav*/Sistem/Sistem/System



*sestav *"system" also exists in Slovene (e.g., _desetiški sestav_ = "decimal system"), though I'm not sure how common a word it is compared to Croatian _sustav_.



> *Ugodan*/Prijatan/Prejeten/Pleasant



Small correction: the Slovene word is_ pr*i*jeten_.


----------



## pastet89

Gavril said:


> *sestav *"system" also exists in Slovene (e.g., _desetiški sestav_ = "decimal system"), though I'm not sure how common a word it is compared to Croatian _sustav_.
> 
> 
> 
> Small correction: the Slovene word is_ pr*i*jeten_.


Thanks, fixed.


----------



## trotl

sučelje / interfejs / vmesnik / interface

deva / kamila / velblod / camel


----------



## pastet89

*zbilja */ zaista / zares, res / indeed


----------



## pastet89

trotl said:


> sučelje / interfejs / vmesnik / interface
> 
> deva / kamila / velblod / camel


Thanks for input. Dictionary shows official word for camel in Slovene to be _kamela, _Velbod is referring rather to Biological category of classification. The words qualifies for the thread, as _deva_ is just a HR word, but I would be glad of some native Slovene comments on the matter about the Slovene word.


----------



## Милан

pastet89 said:


> *zbilja */ zaista / zares, res / indeed


If you really want to add a Serbian word [not used by Croats] then you should go with 'vaistinu' which means zbilja, zaista cause we use both words. Don't know if Croats use zaista but Serbs do use zbilja.


----------



## pastet89

As stated in the rules for words to qualify for this thread, if Croats were using as well zaista, it would not matter. However, if what you are saying is true and Serbians are using zbilja as well, than my input is really wrong. I must say tough that this is the very first time I hear this statement and I have never met this word in Serbian so far.


----------



## Милан

You should listen to Đorđe Balađević - Jednom su sadili lipu


> jednom sam voleo zbilja, mislim na ljubav pravu


or read Desanka Maksimović-Balkanac [poem]  [it's a must-read for anyone interested in Balkans]


----------



## pastet89

*Zdjela* /Šerpa/ Skleda / Cooker, Pot
_
/This one was a hard way to learn from personal experience, because, when learning Slovene, as Slovene/Bulgarian dictionary does not exist, and after I did not reckon the ENG word so to check online, I also forgot the Serbian word, then, after checking it, I was surprised to see that in my own paper-physical Slovene-Croatian dictionary, Šerpa does not exist, so I had to check online in the Serbo-Croatian dictionary, see that it is zdjela in Croatian, and then check back in the Croatian-Slovene dictionary and find Skleda, what I was looking for./_


----------



## ilocas2

> or read Desanka Maksimović-Balkanac [poem]  [it's a must-read for anyone interested in Balkans]



Yes, this poem is in Czech textbook of Serbocroatian published in 1972. So it must be really important, when they decided to put it in a textbook.


----------



## pastet89

*Glačalo* / Pegla / Likalnik / Iron (for clothes)


----------



## pastet89

*pokraj */ pored / poleg / along, beside to
_
Note: "Pored" exists as well in HR._


----------



## pastet89

*Ispričavam se */ Izvini(te) / Oprosti(te) / Exuse me


----------



## Pajapatak

pastet89 said:


> *Grabežljivac* / Predator / Plenilec / Predator


It's grabljivac/grabljivica in Serbian and not predator.


----------



## Pajapatak

pastet89 said:


> *pokraj */ pored / poleg / along, beside to
> _
> Note: "Pored" exists as well in HR._



We use "pokraj" in Serbian, too.



pastet89 said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> CR/SR/SL/EN
> 
> 
> *Rublje*/Veš/Perilo/Laundry



"Rublje" iz used in Serbian, too. As the matter of fact, some proofreaders insist on "rublje".


----------



## pastet89

*kotač* / točak / kolo / wheel


----------



## pastet89

Pajapatak said:


> We use "pokraj" in Serbian, too.
> 
> 
> 
> "Rublje" iz used in Serbian, too. As the matter of fact, some proofreaders insist on "rublje".


I guess that then we can at least set the following entry:

*Perilica rublja */ Veš mašina / Pralni stroj / Washing machine


----------



## pastet89

*ured */ kancelarija / pisarna / office


----------



## pastet89

Regarding "pokraj", would you confirm that it is not colloquium only? They teached us in University that this is only a Croatian word. Furthermore, when googling it now, just came acros another language guide for HR/SR differences, giving the example "pokraj knjižnice/pored biblioteke".

I guess the official language may distinguish these things. For example, the official Croatian for "what" is "što", but all the Croats are using the Serbian "šta". Maybe this is the case here as well?


----------



## Милан

pastet89 said:


> Regarding "pokraj", would you confirm that it is not colloquium only? *They teached us in University that this is only a Croatian word*. Furthermore, when googling it now, just came acros another language guide for HR/SR differences, giving the example "pokraj knjižnice/pored biblioteke".


Тhis is a regular word in Serbian. It's not like ured which you can find in Serbian dictionary but is almost never used in Serbia. Google pokraj reke or something else and you'll see. You can also hear it in Rade Krstić's famous song Kako ću sutra bez tebe.


----------



## pastet89

*Pasja ruža */ Šipak / Šipek / Dog-rose


----------



## Милан

Pasja ruža and šipak are both used in Serbian and Croatian. Šipak is actually a fruit [by fruit I mean a part of a flowering plant, not fruit in common language usage] of the pasja ruža. Other names that are used for this plant are: šipurika, šipak divlji, obični šipak, divlja ruža, plotna ruža, *svrbiguzica*


----------



## Panceltic

pastet89 said:


> *Biti nazočan* /biti prisutan/ udeleževati se/ to attend



In Slovene, we also say biti prisoten and biti navzoč.


----------

